# Dustin Abbott reviews the Rokinon 12mm f/2 NCS for Mirrorless



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My newest review, the Rokinon 12mm f/2 NCS for Mirrorless systems, has just gone live. I would be delighted for you to help me get the news out. I liked this little wide angle option so much that I added it to my own kit. I tested it on an EOS M body, but my observations cover the other mirrorless systems that this lens is available for.

The written review is here: http://bit.ly/1uEJNwl
The video review is here: http://bit.ly/1otFd7L

Both have a lot of sample images and real world observations. The written review also has linkage a gallery with a lot of images, including some full size samples for download. Take a look!


Lens Image Gallery: http://dustinabbott.net/2014/10/rokinon-12mm-f2-ncs-lens-gallery/


*My Conclusion:* In summation, this lens is (at least to me) one of the most exciting options available in the EF-M mount. It is a lens well situated for producing some “WOW” pictures from this compact system (along with the other camera systems that it is produced for). It has a very nice build quality, well-functioning manual controls, and has exceptional image quality even wide open. It’s a great focal length, has great color rendition, and is a lot of fun to use. It’s greatest challenge is that Canon makes a great compact wide angle zoom that has AF, IS, and costs no more. But it’s greatest asset is a fully usable f/2 aperture that is 2+ stops faster than the Canon zoom. That made the difference for me; I added this lens to my own kit at the end of the review period. It really boils down to your own personal priorities. The good news: I don’t think you can really make a bad choice here. Just be prepared to do your own focusing if you choose the Rokinon.




Partly Sunny by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------

